# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Quán cà phê dễ thương ở phố Nguyễn Trường Tộ - Quán Cafe ở Hà Nội

## Meoluoi9x

> *Quán Cafe May*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 85 Nguyễn Trường Tộ, Ba Đình, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cafe May*


*Đó là quán cà phê với cái tên đơn giản - May (tháng 5). Quán ấn tượng với người đi đường bởi sắc đỏ ấm nóng, nổi bật.*

Chưa bao giờ phong cách retro lại lên ngôi như thời điểm hiện tại. Các tiệm cà phê theo style này đua nhau mọc lên và hầu như quán nào cũng thành công, hút khách. Quán May (tháng 5) cũng là một địa điểm khá thú vị, hoài cổ nhưng vẫn dễ thương, và đặc biệt là hấp dẫn những ai mê chụp hình.

Quán ấn tượng với người đi đường bởi sắc đỏ ấm nóng, nổi bật của không gian tầng 1. Đặt chân vào đây khám phá, chắc bạn sẽ không phải thất vọng. Ngay từ tầng 1, từ cách trang trí cũng như chi tiết décor đều trông khá “Tây”, sẽ khiến khách ưng mắt và thấy hứng thú. Đó là những bậc thang xanh đỏ, là dãy khung tranh sắc màu hay những mô hình ô tô, tàu thủy, máy đánh chữ…


Lên các tầng trên, không gian của May mở rộng hơn nhiều, chủ yếu là phong cách ngồi bệt được trang trí theo các tông màu và kiểu cách khác nhau. Tầng 2 ấn tượng nhờ bộ đèn chùm tre nứa độc đáo, bằng một gốc cây khẳng khiu nằm kề bên… một bồn tắm, hay bộ bàn trang điểm trắng có nhiều vật dụng đáng yêu. Các chi tiết đôi khi chẳng liên quan, ăn nhập song vẫn làm khách ngạc nhiên hay chí ít cũng phải bật cười.

Tầng 3 quán có vẻ dễ thương hơn khi được bao chùm bởi sắc vàng tươi sáng kết hợp với quầy hoa rực rỡ. Tại cuối căn phòng đặc biệt thu hút bởi một chiếc kệ đồ rất khủng, cao lên hết trần nhà, đó cũng là nơi pose hình yêu thích của các teen. Nhưng nếu thực sự mê sáng tác ảnh, có lẽ tầng 4 mới là chốn thơ mộng dành cho bạn.

Ở đây được thiết kế đơn giản nhưng khá tinh tế với rèm trắng, salon bọc nhung tím sang trọng, ánh sáng đổ qua cửa kính chan hòa. Mơ màng, dịu nhẹ chính xác là những gì bạn có thể cảm nhận khi bước lên tầng trên cùng này. Bởi vậy, sẽ không ngạc nhiên khi bạn thường xuyên bắt gặp những cô gái trẻ rủ nhau diện váy vintage, trang điểm và tết tóc rất tiểu thư cùng ngồi bên cửa sổ làm dáng, chụp hình.



Tầng 1 trang trí theo tông màu đỏ.



Tầng 2 là màu xanh bao trùm.



Tầng 3 là màu vàng rực rỡ.



Và trắng tinh khiết được chọn làm tông màu chủ đạo cho tầng trên cùng.
Chủ quán cũng khá tâm lý, dễ tính, sẵn sàng tạo điều kiện cho các thợ ảnh “nghiệp dư” hành nghề. Nên nếu chỉ đơn thuần chụp vui để khoe ảnh với bạn bè trên mạng xã hội thì khách cứ thoải mái bật đèn thả phanh hoặc di chuyển khắp quán mà không sợ nhân viên dòm ngó.

Thêm một ưu điểm nữa ở May, quán luôn bảo đảm để các nhóm khách có không gian thoáng đãng chứ không phải bon chen chật chội. Đây chính là sự khác biệt “đáng yêu” của May so với những quán cà phê teen chật chội, ồn ã phổ biến nơi Hà Thành.

_Giá các món đồ uống ở May dao động từ 30.000 – 50.000 đồng/món._














> *Quán Cafe May*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 85 Nguyễn Trường Tộ, Ba Đình, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cafe May*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## wildrose

không gian quá đẹp

----------


## hcpro

uk, nhìn thật là hấp dẫn quá bạn ạ

----------


## showluo

quán cafe này đẹp quá
thik cái tông màu đỏ ở tầng 1

----------


## konica

quán này đẹp thế
mai phải đến quán này mới được

----------


## Junsu

quán này đúng chất dễ thương 
chắc mấy bạn gái thik quán này lắm  :cuoi1:

----------


## dung89

Quán nè dễ xương thật

----------

